# WaTCh OuT BRISTOL, BoMBsCarEs HeRe For GOOD!



## fizzerbird (Oct 18, 2005)

After months of too-ing and fro-ing from the depths of Devon to Bristol in search of the right employment so we can set up our nest here in Bristol, He's finally done the deed!

Well done, clever, clever man!  

So, hopefully by December, he will have all of his stuff n tings zoned here permanently...gawd elp us!    

My neighbours are really excited! They all love him so much they've even been scouting for jobs for him...bless!  

so, well done bombscare! And now we've even more of an excuse for the December Mash up (not that we ever need one mind)   

People of Bristol...you have a new citizen!


----------



## sparkling (Oct 18, 2005)

Hurruh!!!! and Well done!!! and I knew it would happen eventually!! and all the other stuff that says good on yer......


Brilliant news for you both.


----------



## JTG (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 18, 2005)

Devon's loss...


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 18, 2005)

cool  hope to meet up with you both soon......


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 18, 2005)

Yay - nice one!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks you

We're both getting a bit excited. 


And today I have the hand my notice in joy


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 18, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> And today I have the hand my notice in joy



-Always a good feeling.   

Congratulations!


----------



## xes (Oct 18, 2005)

aaww bless.

Well done to both of yee.


----------



## Isambard (Oct 18, 2005)

Great news!   

You'll have to get to know your new home town better, find yourself a nice local pub etc.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 18, 2005)

Would that be in the sailors quarter ?

Or the Indian chief, leather police biker workman quarter. . .


----------



## Isambard (Oct 18, 2005)

nah The - chemical worker so has to wear a protective rubber suit and gas mask  - quarter!   

You'll not be turbo charging through my Somerset village with that big throbbing thing every few days any more then?


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 18, 2005)

No man not on a regular basis. The big throbbing thing will usually have a Fizzer on it as well   


On a plus point I have just seen an internal mail asking for 2 people to replace me  

Its good to know that they now realise that Im over worked and under paid


----------



## easy g (Oct 18, 2005)

good work chief....


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 18, 2005)

Cheers man. We've gotta hook up soon.




Fooking hell mid post, and the phone rings. . . My new job is sending me out to Boston for a week on the 28th Nov. 


Im in shock !!!!


----------



## easy g (Oct 18, 2005)

nice one....you'll be able to pop to Skeggy


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 18, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Fooking hell mid post, and the phone rings. . . My new job is sending me out to Boston for a week on the 28th Nov.
> 
> 
> Im in shock !!!!


'Kinell!  That's when I'm planning to be there, to visit Mation!  We can have a Boston meet-up.  

But will you be back for the bash on 3rd December?


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 18, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Cheers man. We've gotta hook up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're in shock!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 18, 2005)

bleedin 'ell just get ya here and yer swanning off across the Atlantic!!  

I was almost as shocked as the fizzy butterfly that flew out of card that sparkling sent us just now...cheers sparkly one   

Seriously though, what a great opportunity!   

So, getting back to the December bash...If you are going for a week yer not gonna be here hon  

Best I get practising on the deks then and Sparkling will have to MC


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 18, 2005)

congrats dude.


Just as im considering leaving    well at least u have the woman who luvs ya closer to ya


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 18, 2005)

Gosh how sooper I must tell all my friends.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 18, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Gosh how sooper I must tell all my friends.



It is super yes!

Thanks


----------



## munkeeunit (Oct 19, 2005)

Looking forward to it!   

Just so long as you're aware that if you're sticking around Bristol with a name like yours, it won't be long till you're arrested on some pretence, DNA swabbed, searched under anti-terrorism laws, and then disappeared to some dank cell in an american airbase somewhere for 3 months, if not indefiniitely.   

Welcome to Bristol!


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 19, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Gosh how sooper I must tell all my friends.



 

Haven't you got anything better to do, like washing graffiti off your wall or something?


----------



## Isambard (Oct 19, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I was almost as shocked as the fizzy butterfly that flew out of card that sparkling sent us just now...cheers sparkly one



I've been looking for a card to send you for AGES but I only see ones with dodgy references and I don't want to shock you!   

I'm looking forward to hearing abut Boston (snooped around Mation's thread yesterday) cos the ex wants us to go there if we go to the USA next year.
It's a long and sad story.............


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 19, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Gosh how sooper I must tell all my friends.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 19, 2005)

Now I actually know what your going to be doing .... FUKCING HELL! Good work me ol' mucker, I'll miss seeing you everyday.

Have to make more of an effort to get up to Bris now


----------



## Isambard (Oct 19, 2005)

<bites tongue>


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 19, 2005)

mate it'll be a lot quieter without me there and your smoking consumption will defintelly go down   

And Im sure you and SS will make it up there regularly mate


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 19, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Im sure you and SS will make it up there regularly mate


That'll be "up _here_" then.  You live in Bristol now, remember?


----------



## Isambard (Oct 19, 2005)

Nah Hammy, it's still "up there" if you're in deep south Fizzerland!


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 19, 2005)

Officially its not until the 18th Nov that I fully move.

Its just my head heart and decks up there at the moment.

When the bike goes up I've moved in


----------



## Idaho (Oct 19, 2005)

Good luck with the move Mr Scare. You'll be even closer to visit me in Weston


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 19, 2005)

Super mare?


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 19, 2005)

LOL 

Yeah man I thought Ida's came from Wetonsupermud


----------



## sparkling (Oct 19, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> bleedin 'ell just get ya here and yer swanning off across the Atlantic!!
> 
> I was almost as shocked as the fizzy butterfly that flew out of card that sparkling sent us just now...cheers sparkly one
> 
> ...




A Bristol bash won't be the same with out the Daddy.....     Do we need to reschedule?


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 19, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> A Bristol bash won't be the same with out the Daddy.....     Do we need to reschedule?




i think so


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 19, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> A Bristol bash won't be the same with out the Daddy.....     Do we need to reschedule?



Hmmmmm...I think we will have to ask the hamster that one as her mansion was the venue and changing dates may have a knock on effect as to where it takes place also.

Plus people may have already arranged time off/travel etc.

One things for sure, no way will he let anyone else loose on the deks without him there and understandably so....do ya know how much those needles and tings cost?  

hmmmmmm...what to do...what to do?


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 19, 2005)

The answer is obvious - we hold the bash in Boston!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 19, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> The answer is obvious - we hold the bash in Boston!



I wish!


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 19, 2005)

Well...

<shuffles feet, looks at floor>   

I'd be grateful if we could reschedule, TBH.

Because of course date changes at uni it was going to be very tight for me anyway getting back from Boston for 3rd December.  

Trouble is, I have to go to Portugal for a week on 11th December (it's a tough old life! ) so I'm not sure I can do a different December date.

Late November anyone?


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 19, 2005)

Say, 26th November?


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 20, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Say, 26th November?



I have a feeling that bombscare wont be able to make that date...he may have to drive to Heathrow on the 27th for his flight to Boston on the 28th...ah dear.

You could still keep the original date of the 3rd, there was a fair amount of people that wanted to come. Just wont have the sounds or the dj and they may have to put up with me 'looking for something' again this time moping over bombscare  

Us Bristolites...such jet setters , such busy popular people eh    

Shall we take this to the mash up thread or start a new one, so as everyone concerned can see?

<what I mean is can somebody else start another thread or whatever as I am heading out of the door for work soon>

Cheers me dears


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 20, 2005)

What you all worrying about. 

I'll find out in a few days when I return. The likellyhood is that I will be coming back on the Friday or Sat so 2nd/ 3rd Dec. 

Right hang on I'll work it out. 

Boston will be GMT - 5 hrs. Currently they're 6 hrs behind us. And its something like a 12 hour flight soooooo If I left at midnight on Sat I'd get in and 12 midday Boston time which will be 5 pm GMT. Then 3hrs back from heathrow by the time you get through all the customs shite



Im probably gonna bit a bit lagged so cant think of anything better than staying up all night


----------



## Isambard (Oct 20, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> ............getting back from Boston................Portugal for a week



<feels unable to keep up with the jet--setters on this thread!>   

 

Idaho lives in W-s-M? Mate, couldn't you pick a town in Real Somerset?


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 20, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> couldn't you pick a town in Real Somerset?




Now come on . . thats a trick question as everyone knows there no such thing.


----------



## Idaho (Oct 20, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Idaho lives in W-s-M? Mate, couldn't you pick a town in Real Somerset?



The thing is I thought I lived in Exeter - but alas I have been sorely mistaken all this time (goes off to dig for lug worms)

Real Somerset? Is that like Real Madrid


----------



## Isambard (Oct 20, 2005)

<considers punishment for cheeky youmg mototbikers>

Idaho I was just being sbobby about the Greater Bristol Borough of North Somerset whereas south of the River Axe we're all cud chewing, cider swilling yokels.   

Lug worms! My dad digs them up on the beach, ours is sand as opposed to mud!


----------



## space-hopper (Oct 22, 2005)

congratulations mate, i'm well chuffed for both of you


----------

